# The Road Trip +Hitch: Shitty piles of fun.



## McKay (Jul 25, 2009)

I am posting this for my roommate as he doesn't use computers often let alone know anything about forums! But the story goes as follows

We were all sitting in the basement thinking of going on a trip, everyone decides road trip to Vancouver, BC. We didn't know when we would have left, but we have the plan set. About 2 days later I wake up to "were leaving today". This means I cannot go, nor can another, but we won't stop the others and let the 3 head out without us.

After 2 days they make it to Vancouver, they made alot of stops I suppose, and didn't leave Calgary until 5 in the evening. Once in Vancouver they do the things they planned, visit east hastings, go to the Ivanhoe Pub/Hostile, the beaches ETC. They have there fun times and after a few days are ready to head back to the city. They pack up the car and head off!

Heres where shit hits the fan:

While driving the car breaks down on the Cocahola Highway.And when I say break down I mean, they engine explodes and oil is pouring out, etc. So they get a TOW into Merrit,BC. The mechanic there tells them, your fucked but I can sell you a car on the reserve for 200 + your old car. My roommate takes the deal and they pick it up. Sleep in it over night and head out in the morning after the town gives them from free food.

As soon as they hit rogers pass shit gets hard, this car is an automatic and my roommate has never driven stick, and while trying to stop to pickup a hitchhiker end up burning the clutch off the car. SHIT. Out 2 cars in 2 days. The one roommate has to get to work the next day so he and his girlfriend hitch, in 30 minutes they get a ride with some nice guy who gives them a nice clean smooth ride. my other roommate has to wait for the tow-truck, it picks him up, says his car can't be fixed its too fucking old. He can either pay 200 to get it taken off his hands, push it into the river and risk being swept away or give it to that dude to strip, he takes the free and less endangering option.

So he gets dropped off outside city limits of Revelstoke, BC. After a few hours of trying to hitch a ride with a Calgary sign, the police show up. They tell him "your in city limits" he tells his story and they don't believe him,they cuff him, bring him BACK into town and put him in a holding cell. They leave to check his insurance and other such shit, after they leave the drunk in the cell with him wakes up starts screaming at him to get out of his house or he will get his gun, than starts coming at him. He yells at the guy he will hurt him if he comes any closer. The police come back, scold him for yelling at the dude, and than tell him to get back in the car. They drive him out side city limits and tell him to WALK HOME TO CALGARY. And than leave, they also refuse to give him his hitching sign back.

WELL JUST HIS FUCKING LUCK, about 2 feet away from where he got out of the car sitting in a bush is a sign that says "CALGARY" on one side and "HOPE, BC" on the other. WELL DAMNED that's luck. He walks along the highway trying to get a ride while carrying:
-Heavy tent
-All his stuff he had packed for the trip in a makeshift bag he made from things he found on the road
-A giant emergency water container half full tied to his belt, plus every other thing he had to keep him from the car. Just over 170 Pounds in total, held on his shoulders with twine, talk about bruises.

He eventually gets picked up from a guy saying that he needs help driving, my roommate says yea sure no problem and gets in the car, the dude has been drinking and is having troubles driving, but still doing well, after a while he has given my roommate about 8 or 9 beers to drink when he goes WELL ITS YOUR TURN, and whips out a crack pipe, and says "grab the wheel boy" so my slightly drunken roommate is driving this car from the passenger side while this dude smokes crack. And of course, there is a lady in the back seat smoking pot. She then proceeds to start going down on this man.

So my roommate is driving drunk, hanging from the passenger seat leaning over a guy doing crack and this lady giving the blow job, it than proceeds like this all the way to calgary with the guy saying "you want a go with her" every half an hour or so. My roommate was to afraid to get out of the car as this guy could go nuts, and he had to much stuff on him.

In the end he got home safely after a decent adventure.

I'm not that great at telling other peoples stories but he wanted me to type it for him.


----------



## Meck (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn that sucks, but sometimes it's not all pretty. How did the girl look was she ugly? Cause I would have smoked the pot drank the beers and gotten the blow ;p But then again that's just me. Seems to me though your friends main problem was having a car in the first place ;p


----------



## McKay (Jul 25, 2009)

He needs it for work (a job is another problem!) ahaha.
But she was gross supposedly, typical messed makeup, sunken eyes kinda deal.
Plus were all anti drug.

I'm the only edge one, but he for sure drank the beers


----------



## RnJ (Jul 26, 2009)

I would have bailed that ride.


----------



## McKay (Jul 26, 2009)

Adam said he was lucky the dude had all the windows open.
But sadly he couldn't, he was out of food, water, and had so much shit, he couldn't have just bailed. He wanted to believe me, but the dude was fucking nuts.

We heard on the radio today that some guy driving between calgary and bc (in the same year and make of car adam was in) drove some couple off the road after they rescued this girl from him that he was throwing around. Were not sure if its the same dude, but they said he was high on crack and drunk. Sketchy shit.

He should have just took his plates, scratched they numbers off his car and left with the others!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 1, 2009)

Shoulda just smoked the pot, hit the crack and gotten the head. Sounds like hitchiking gold if you ask me. You only live once.


----------

